# Alardy goats / New pic



## Naef hajaya (Aug 29, 2010)

[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ThornyRidge (Aug 29, 2010)

my gawd look at the ears on that kid!  beautiful..


----------



## mabeane (Aug 29, 2010)

Love all the hair!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2010)

They are just adorable!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 29, 2010)

They look like they could fly!!!!  They are cute though!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking Goats!! It appears you can use them for milk, meat and their coats can maybe be made into yarn too!!


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 29, 2010)

Now THOSE are adorable goats! I love the ears on the kid!


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Sep 1, 2010)

How Regal those Ears look! Great looking coat too!


----------

